# Felt Balls Inside?



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Has anyone tried this sort of ammo for indoors shooting?


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I just use BBs into a small catch box made out of a collapsible laundry hamper.

Edit: Awesome idea, I wonder of those would stick to Velcro? like those old Velcro dart boards for kids? How cool would that be!?

http://www.amazon.com/SmallToys-Velcro-Dart-Board/dp/B00CJA3Y98

This could be serious win! Just need to find one where the board is made out of the plastic side of the Velcro.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

You would need ultra lite rubber or ya might get a hand slap or two .


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

So people actually shoot belly button lint?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol I guess,curious as to how it goes, kinda ultra lite stuff ta shoot.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Shoot them with a TTF sling. Hand slap = gone.


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

i just checked again and also felt balls inside! :rofl:


----------

